# First time to Edge/ Nipple



## Twilson (Jul 15, 2015)

I just bought a new 25' CC with twin F150 outboards and plan to head out to the edge/ nipple area this weekend. I plan to troll a couple of stretches and maybe ballyhoos (if I can find them rigged up at the tackle shop), maybe drift live bait (sigs, pen fish, hard tails, or LYs) and would like to bottom fish for grouper. Any advice to a beginner would be greatly appreciated. i.e. What mahi, wahoo, sails, and tuna are biting best right now, how fast to pull them, which direction to head, how deep to fish, etc. Also is there any structures in that area that I can find #s on to do some grouper fishing? Does anyone know of a captain in the area they can recommend to take us out on our boat?

Thanks for any help!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get a hold of Capt Delynn. You can search for his info on here. He is the man.


----------



## Starlifter (Feb 24, 2011)

Yep! Capt. Delynn is the person you're looking to hire!


----------



## bcahn (Jan 10, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Welcome aboard, and remember pics pics and more pics!!!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Welcome! I would absolutely recommend that you hire a captain to give you hand for your first few trips. It will save you time, money, fuel, and aggravation. It will be worth every penny!! There is so much to learn that it would be overwhelming by yourself if you aren't offshore on a regular basis. The water is pretty dirty right now to say the least, but a cap can put you on some fish for sure!


----------

